# Bubba Kush



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello friends..here is A story about some Bubba Kush a friend gave me..I started 12 beans and 7 popped....and after a long time   all 7 have shown female:yay:   The first one to show I have Taken 6 clones  for my Fall grow..and all seven are in the ground now...will continue from here on to Harvest  which should be Halloweeen  sometime..okay  let me load all these pics..I have  over 30 and may not be in order.. so please let me finish..will take 3-4 posts  thanks Friends..oh  but first:bong::bong::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

pics 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay  last 3...ill  be  doing  updates  on  Sundays..starting  after Labor Day..Thanks in advance to all that like to fallow along..Have a great winter


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2009)

Ohh they are some pretty girls!  Green mojo 4u.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ill be :watchplant: watching !  awesome 4u


----------



## nvthis (Sep 5, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I started 12 beans and 7 popped....and after a long time  all 7 have shown female:yay:


 
Hi Smoke!!

I would say since BK is 'clone only' ya got yourself some S1's (all females..). Just keep an eye out for pesky nanners when the time comes..


----------



## IRISH (Sep 5, 2009)

oh man, 4u2, those look nice and lush. .

in the last set of pics , (3), looks to be another grow shed in the making? ...

i've got my seat bro...Irish...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks *Smokemom  *for the mojo...


*chris*..:bong:

*nvthis*..Thanks for the warning...ill be sure to keep a real close eye on the one I took clones for..they are in shed..take care and be sfe..

*Irish*..thanks for grabbing front row..thats some white doard  yes i used some in shed..but  was seeing if  i placed two 4x4 pannels in corner..would it create more lumes on plant..well i found it willted more then the ones now in there:giggle:  take care and be safe 



:bong:


----------



## joshelkins23wv (Sep 5, 2009)

*nice --keep it up*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 5, 2009)

*ok irish time to move up ,,im wanting front row seat an all  :giggle:

looking wonderfull 4u ,:heart:
just let the boys :chuck: to eradicate them nanners should they appear :spit:

:48: :bong:*


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking very good KEEP up the goo work MOJO to ya...


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

:ciao:Looking nice and *green* *4u2sm0ke*:aok:

Sure has some big fan leaves.

:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2009)

GREEN MOJO


----------



## IRISH (Sep 14, 2009)

wheres the (BK) beef??? ...

Sunday updates?

come on, you can't be holding out on me like this 4u2.:hubba:  ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> wheres the (BK) beef??? ...
> 
> Sunday updates?
> 
> come on, you can't be holding out on me like this 4u2.:hubba:  ...


 


so  sorry  my  friend..I  been  under the weather  since  My  Ukgirl  Left...they  are  Budding..but  way  behing  my  others...I  have  a cover  ill move  over  them  later..Right  now  its  covering  my  massbucket..untill next  week..take  care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## anberlinaddict (Sep 28, 2009)

nice! love me some bubba kush!!!!!


----------



## frankcos (Sep 28, 2009)

your not getting love sick on us are you 4u?Just kidding.  nice plants.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh  Yeah....But  glad I  have  My  growing  to  help  Pass  time.....so  lets  get  a  growing:lama::bolt::bong::watchplant:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 29, 2009)

cute dog 4u...likes guarding the bud and helping dad plant? I am constantly telling my chiweenie to get her snout out of the plant pots..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2009)

haha  2Dog...she  is  like  Most  Dogs  ...and  that  is  they  like to  lay  where  it  stinks  most..lol..shes  allways  laying  Under  the  Big  plants  in  garden..and  Boy  do  they  smell..she  walks  round  and round..lower  branches  rubb  on  her  and  she  rolls  around..lol..silly  Dog..never  bothers  the  plants  and  keeps  cats  from  pissing  in  soil:rofl:  

the  plant  by  itself  i  had  said  earlier  i think...was  vegged  Longer  to  take  clones  for  inside..which  will  be  ready  for  soil  this  weekend..roots  nicely  formed..and Has  huge  leafs..and looks  to  be  the  right  one  to  have  cloned..we  will  keep  an  eye  on  her..okay  gotta  grow  now..take  care   and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 29, 2009)

my terrier pees on the bottom of the outside clay pots as if they are his...HE wishes...


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking nice *4u2sm0ke* :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2009)

*Thanks  **Duck*...Im  excited:yay:  hoiw  ya  been  my  friend...and  How  many  jars  we  have  filled  Now?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey :ciao: 4u2sm0ke, I am doing good, thanks for asking.

Just starting to fill jars after hanging for a week. Still trimming also, doing the purp's right now Will be needing more jars


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey :ciao: 4u2sm0ke, I am doing good, thanks for asking.
> 
> Just starting to fill jars after hanging for a week. Still trimming also, doing the purp's right now Will be needing more jars


 

thanks  for stopping  by  and  leaveing  good  words.. 


so  you  dont  go  from  hanging  to  brown  bag  then  jar?  you  go  straight  from  hang  to  jar..How  long  do you  burp  the  jars  b4  sealing  for  storage?  I  need  more  jars  as well..wally  world  later  after  Back dr...Not  sure  if  I mentioned  the  cover  canopy  i  am  useing  over  them..so  far  so  good..because  they  under  those pine  trees  they  was  getting  a  lot  of  pine  needles  on  them..YUK..and  when  the  rains  come  i  wann  finish  these  outside...they  are  getting  plastered  with  trichs  now..looking  real  good  thanks  *duck.*  I am  still  harvesting  crap  outside  too and  will untill thanksgiving  I  think...the  crystals  have  not  trichs  yet ...but  cover  is  over  them  at  a  great  cost:rofl:  Now  the  wind  will  more  then  likely  blow  it  off..lol..if  so  ill  give  up..Im  a  loser!!   take  care  be  safe my  friend


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking real nice *4u2sm0ke* :aok:

There is no way I could put up a canopy like yours. I am to much in the open and the wind would be putting them down someplace in the next county or Canada:rofl:

No brown bag for me I hang for a week or until they feel dry enough for me, then into the jars. The first week I may have to burp/leave open daily depending on the moisture. After that it may be a burb once a day or every 3 days all depends on moisture. I only use a brown bag if I want to quicken the dry.

I have finished harvesting my BK. Real nice colors at the end, you may have seen the pics at the club. No nanners, no seeds, just one heck of a high. Also will be switching to 12/12 on couple of indoors. I hope you can find yourself a good mother and have as much fun as I am having. 

Happy Growing


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your spill 4U...that stinks!!

All in all, it appears that you had a good season...you have a true gift in the garden.

Take care and good luck at the Dr.!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*..*UcandoIt*  and  you  lurkers  that  are  affraid  to  post


duck...congrats  on  the  BK  Harvest..Mine  are  getting  so  frosty  now   only  the  large Fan  leafs  dont  have  trichs...everywhere  else  trichs  on  trichs  visable  with  naked  eye....these  babies  are  gonna  be  HOT:hubba: I  think  that  cover  will  do  fine...i  thaught  about  the   open  area..but  what  I  did  was i  knew I  was  going  to  use  it  for  a  cover  for  MJ...I  put  up  at  begining  of  summer...kinda  moved  around  a  bit  as  to  let  nieghbors see...Now  they  use  to  it..IDK..it  is  keeping  the  pine  needles  from  the  trees  sticking  to  her  goodies..thanks  for  stopping  in..lets  BIU  :bong:

*UcanDoIt*.....Thanks  for  the  concern...it  was  a  stupid  act  on  my  part..DR.says  wants  MRI  on  neck  cause  theres  a compressed  disc  he  wants  to take  a  closer  look  at..Im  feeling  fine  and  will  see  Dr  again  next  week...Have  ya  got  a  grow  ON?..I  would  like  a  link  if  ya  do..Im  prety  lazy  and  dont  go  looking  much  any more..but  if  theres  a  link  I  can  spend  all  day:watchplant:  and  :bong:


----------



## IRISH (Oct 28, 2009)

whats going on with these 4u2? ...

c'mon now. i know you be a busy man 4u, but it ain't nice to be teasing us this way.  ...

wheres the BK?:hubba: ...

:bong: ...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah *smoke...  *C-mon guy ?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 28, 2009)

Greatlookin Bubba 4u2!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 28, 2009)

:ignore:  <--- a whole lotta this, 'n not much'a this... :watchplant: 

:holysheep:


----------



## IRISH (Oct 28, 2009)

:rofl: ^

:bong2: :ciao: :48:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

:spit: Ive seen it all now *Irish  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> whats going on with these 4u2? ...
> 
> c'mon now. i know you be a busy man 4u, but it ain't nice to be teasing us this way.  ...
> 
> ...


 


Soory  my  friend..i  know  it  was  mean...I  was  not  happy  with the  way  they  was  growing...or  better  yet  the  way they  wasnt...I ws  watching  and  dint  see any  new  growth  as  the  temps  here  I  think  play  a part...I  Harvested  all  of  them  yesturday  and  what  i have  will  be  Hashed  up...:giggle:   I  like  those  bags..:lama:   I  do  have  a  few  clones in the  shed..another  week  and  Ill throw  one in  flower  room..thanks  for  fallowing  along  the  short  grow...Take  care  and  be safe:48:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2009)

What a bummer on those temps You sure had some nice size going. I hope the shed does better


----------



## umbra (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice indeed. Ever since I had a chance to smoke NorCalHal's bubba, I have been fixated. Slow growth, and low yield have made me a little cautious. So I found a few hybrids I'm gonna try. Strawberry Bubba, StarKush, and Kush Wreck. We will see. Your photos and Stoney Bud's are driving me crazy. Thanks


----------



## greenfriend (Oct 30, 2009)

i just packed a fat bowl of norcals bubba cause i couldnt sleep, i should be knocked out in a few minutes, so so dank.

but i doubt i will ever grow it because its so low yielding.


----------



## umbra (Oct 30, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> i just packed a fat bowl of norcals bubba cause i couldnt sleep, i should be knocked out in a few minutes, so so dank.
> 
> but i doubt i will ever grow it because its so low yielding.



Everybody that smoked NCH's bubba said the same thing, lol. While dank, it never put me to sleep. Even Smoking Mom said she didn't know how I could smoke soooo much dank weed. I must have a tolerance or something, what ya think?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

haha  *umbra*...smoke  some  more:48:


----------



## umbra (Oct 30, 2009)

true enough


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 30, 2009)

You guys made my morning!

Cmon back out Umbra...the Bubbas getting better and better!


----------



## umbra (Oct 30, 2009)

Hal I believe you. There wasn't anything wrong with it the first time. It made me stoned before, just not sleepy.


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 4, 2009)

great looking plants 4U.  Very stout and hardy looking.


----------

